# EPDM installation photo & questions



## dwzemens (Jul 15, 2017)

My son had a small, 100 square foot deck off a second story bedroom replaced this week. The original surface (heated fabric of some sort) was removed and an EPDM rubber roof installed. 

He sent me a photo of part of the job today. It is attached to this post. I'd be curious what the professionals think about this photo, particularly the inside corner and termination of the rubber at both the door threshold and on the side walls. Also, I notice some air bubbles and what appears to be quite a bit of small debris under the rubber (asphalt shingle granules, perhaps?).

Will the debris be an issue when this roof is walked on? How about the bubbles? Also, the sidewall termination looks sloppy to me, but I am not a roofing expert and would love comments from those who are.

Thanks very much.


----------

